# For Harry



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I always wonder how you made this ,now I know 

Carving with the router - by TemplateTom | LumberJocks.com :: woodworking community

=========


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gee whiz BJ, I bet that photo is about a quarter of a century old...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike 

That what I was thinking  he had some hair LOL LOL you know I like you Harry, my mate 

=========



Mike said:


> Gee whiz BJ, I bet that photo is about a quarter of a century old...


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hey, both you guys are good friends, but i got to defend my buddy Harry. he is a good guy and when he is sleeping he needs a little help!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for defending me Levon but it really isn't necessary, I may be height impaired but still have wide shoulders and I always give as good as I get! In any case, all three of you are my friends, and what are friends for?

That shot was taken in my present shed around two years ago. Here is a shot that I just took of the finished panel.


----------

